# Old Country Wrangler and temp question (problems?)



## txsean (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum and to smoking. Been grilling for a while but this is my first smoker. I just recently picked up an Old Country BBQ Pits Wrangler. I did a bit of research before I bought and read reviews on these forums. I liked a lot of the features that came with the pit. I read a bit about having a heat baffle and guys making tuning plates. I thought about what I would and could do, but wanted to do a few test runs to see how she ran.

Well, I finally have few smokes under my belt now. Still fine tuning, but one thing I am noticing and having a problem with is even temps across the grill. I seem to be having the opposite problem than most. My temps seem to be anywhere from 25 to 75 degrees warmer at the exhaust end, than they are at the fire box end. I drilled a hole and installed a temp gauge that was more on level with the cooking surface. Until I know the grill well enough, I put two oven temp gauges inside to monitor what the pit is doing. The hotter my fire, the larger temp discrepency I seem to have. What do you guys think? I'll post some pics later. I almost think maybe I can cut back on the baffle from the fire box a little, then I can always add tuning plates later if I need, but I can't seem to find anyone having a problem with it being hotter on the exhaust side. The way I understand anyway, unless I am wrong, is normally its warmer on the firebox side. Anyway, thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## txsean (Aug 13, 2013)

Just in case, to add a little more info. I always keep the exhaust wide open, never mess with that. I usually leave the intake door closed but the vent full open or half open, depending on what I feel like I need to control the temp. Still working on my technique there, but thats how I normally use the pit. Temps between 225 to 275 is what I shoot for depending what I had on at the time


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 14, 2013)

I also have the same issue with the exhaust side running hotter. I would reccomend getting some tuning plates and maybet putting a water pan on the exhaust side to help regulate the temps.


----------



## txsean (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Did the tuning plates work for you? I can see how they would work if the fire box side was hotter and you were funneling the heat down the box, but I wasn't sure if tuning plates would work in this case and with this problem. I'll certainly try though


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 14, 2013)

So far they seem to be working, but I'm stil doing some fine tuning. You can always move the plates closer to the exhaust side if the temp is higher there.


----------



## txsean (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok thanks, I will try adding some plates. Worth a shot. I wonder how big of a difference the water bowl makes too... I've used one but usually pushed back into the corner over the heat shield since I figured that space wasn't very useable anyway.


----------



## glocksrock (Aug 16, 2013)

That's where I put my water bowl as well. But you can always get a larger aluminum pan and put it underneath the grates and pour water in it as well, that would also help catch the grease and act as a heat sink, as well as lower the temps on whatever side you put it on.


----------



## toad359 (Jan 2, 2016)

How much was your split? My son and I both have wranglers and are getting huge splits with the exhaust maybe 50 degrees hotter. I have 1/8 inch thick tuning plates. I put two together on the exhaust side with a water pan. No dice. They get closer after about 45 minutes but every time I add fuel it gets really hot again.did you or anyone else have this and if so could you give me details on a fix?

Thanks...


----------

